# Ford f250 or chevy 2500hd



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

OK im not really a ford guy but i need to know whick one is better a f250 desiel or 2500hd??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

What do you planning on doing with it? ...I'm not really a chevy guy, but from my experience the Max gets better fuel milage than the PowerStroke... But at the same time, if you plan on gettin a 4x4, then I'd definitely jump at the ford because it has a solid front axle compared to chevy's independent front suspension which I hate. There are other pros/cons as well.... just need to know how the truck will be used


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

if u want a good ride and wnt to be the fastes around then get the chevy it will pull anything u need to and gt the best transmission on the market. allison tranny = bulletproof


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

If you're going for price,get the Ford.It's way cheaper.
The Chevy is better IMO. Regardless of 4X4 or 2WD. Just expensive.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

before jumping to conclusions what years are you talking about?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> if u want a good ride and wnt to be the fastes around then get the chevy it will pull anything u need to and gt the best transmission on the market. allison tranny = bulletproof


 
hate to tell you this a stock allison is only good for around a 100 horsepower over stock.. they are good towing transmissions . but with alot of performance upgrades you better upgrade the transmission as well or it will grenade. if you want a really good ride and not worried about 4x4 get a chevy . if your wanting 4x4 and dont care about fuel mileage get a ford .. but if you want to make power and lots of it buy a dodge


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hands down allison is better from the factory than any other out ther. GM all the way. with any truck in any kind of situation if u mod the motor for more power ur gna have to upgrade the running gear weather gas or diesel drag raceing or on the street bt u will have a better plat for to start with with the allison than any of the other ones. dodges will pull the most i will give them that bt i like to go fast and the dirtymax is the only way to go. that my opinion and everybody is entitled to ther own. plus chevys have a much nicer interior.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

id go ford , im a ford guy,dodge is my next pick. dont like a chevy anymore. seen
some chevys pulling loads (all stock motors) seemed like they had a hard time pulling a load.thats just me though... my advice is go drive both and see which one u like the best, weigh ur options on what ur gonna do with it. just like filthy said..."if you plan on gettin a 4x4, then I'd definitely jump at the ford because it has a solid front axle compared to chevy's independent front suspension which I hate"...plus if u want to go fast buy a race car.....me i cant afford to get a ticket too many and i lose my job.i drive a truck for a living.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i agree with big black brute the power and fuel mileage is great tranny is ok if you dont mod the engine and the ride is unbeatable along with the interior and i wouldnt be to sure on getting the most power out of the cummins cause it costs far less to get a high streetable hp out of a duramax than it does a cummins now if you want a puller or a drag racer then maybe a cummins but i dont think you want that and if it isnt a 7.3 i wouldnt even consider it thats how i got my duramax (couldnt find a 7.3 and im kinda glad i didnt)


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed:


bigblackbrute said:


> if u want a good ride and wnt to be the fastes around then get the chevy it will pull anything u need to and gt the best transmission on the market. allison tranny = bulletproof


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I'm goin for pullin power. An 06 or younger. I will not buy a dodge. One of my friends had a cummins and it couldn't pull a lil toy hauler.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

poporunner50 said:


> Well I'm goin for pullin power. An 06 or younger. I will not buy a dodge. One of my friends had a cummins and it couldn't pull a lil toy hauler.


Then your friends truck itself was just a peice of ........


Dodge FTW. But Ford would be my next choice, mainly b/c of $$$


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

So I typed out a long post and phone lost it. So here we go again but in shorter form.

Ford 
7.3 good proven motor just interior is outdated IMO but can be updated to the newer interiors. Also hard to find one with low miles and by low I mean under 200k for a decent price 

6.0 has a bad name from the lemons but can be strong reliable motors if you take the time and money to fix. With arp studs, egr delete, and coolant filter (cost about $4000 parts and labor) just need to start with a truck with a pretty clean record (oasis report from Ford)

6.4 good motor and has some nice discounts right now. The bad is unless you tune and delete dpf then it gets awful fuel mileage. With these mods you can be up around 20mpg and be making around 500hp to the wheels and its backed by a good tranny that will hold as long as you tow with a tow tune. 

6.7 good truck but too **** expensive unless you have the money to spend. 

Chevys 

I dislike the independent front suspension. Its nice for ride but not ideal for a 4x4 IMO. All the Chevy I have had dealings with had interior pieces start to flake off not sure if this is just the 1500's or if the 2500 HD does this to. 
They are more expensive than the fords but don't mistake that for meaning its a better truck. 

That's all the opinion I can give on the dmax. 

What price range\year model you looking for?


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

^Agreed^

If you decide on a 7.3 Ford they are great motors we have had several of them. The only problem we have had was the injector connector clip, some of you my know about this mod but, it can be fixed with a quarter.

Heres a vid to what i mean 






And a link to a description
http://offroadneeds.com/trucks/73l-...e-uvc-under-valve-cover-harness-plug-problem/

This may not need to be done to everyone of them, but its so easy to do I just do it now for preventative maintenance.

Hope this helps, good luck finding a truck!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> allison tranny = bulletproof


:haha::lol::lmao::bsflag: I and every other Tech at the GM dealership I work at would beg to differ with that statement. The Allison big rig trannys are pretty close to "bulletproof", the Allison that GM uses is a embarrasment to the Allison name.


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

bottom line, chevy is never going to let you down when u need it. i drive a 2002 2500HD 4x4 w/ an 8.1 liter 496 CI big block and Allison Transmission, i have had over 500 Hp runnin through it and never had a single issue. i have over 127000 miles on it w/ an 8" lift and 35" tires. runs better than any other "equivalent" vehicle that i have ever compared it to. me and another buddy were pullin two identical toy haulers up the mountains in san diego last year, me in my chevy, him in a f250 powerstroke w/ 600hp, and i waxed him goin up the slope. but go w/ the dmax for sure, i dont know how i can afford my gas anymore. mark my words, you will not regret gettin the chevy.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

when i was a gm tech the big prob with the chevy was the injectors but gm would warrteny them till 200k unless a programmer was on it which u could tell pretty easy in the tech 2.it would tell what the boost spike was.i think the chevy is a solid choice.they started putting the lbz motor in 06 i think but its the one to get.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

CHEVY FTW. chevy like a rock.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

to bad we " the tax payers" don't get discounts for bailing there sorry butts out ... but supposally they paid it all back ... its all apples to oranges .. drive them all what fits your needs is what fits your needs .. i likke a chevy there diesels have came along way .. and ford has to just the gas mileage sucks ..lol.. i know cause i have 1 lol.. so go drive them all and when you buy what you like post some pic's ..


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i got to say my dad 2011 ford f250 can pull but we filled up 2 times goin to lake bruin. the gas mileage sucks.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i have been talkin to a tranny guy. he said that the stock allison is not as good as they get. he could do a tranny job and add some better parts and literally make it bullet proof.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

here is ur bullet proof trans. The guy across the street has a 650hp duramax put the ats trans in it from day one and never had a problem. http://www.atsdiesel.com/ats2/index.asp?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

rapalapaul said:


> here is ur bullet proof trans. The guy across the street has a 650hp duramax put the ats trans in it from day one and never had a problem. http://www.atsdiesel.com/ats2/index.asp?


 If you're going that far, put their 48RE behind a Cummins and have your cake and eat it too. Just my $.02.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> If you're going that far, put their 48RE behind a Cummins and have your cake and eat it too. Just my $.02.


then you have to drive that ugly thing that the interior falls apart in 6 months lol. Get the duramax all the way....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

another win for the chevy. :309149: bt likes stated by walker and a few others drive them all and get the one u like the best.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I like my 2001 Dodge 3500...on this past weekend going up to Jacksonville, Tx I filled up in Cleveland and drove all the way to River Run on 1/8 tank of diesel and that was pulling my 16ft lowboy and brute. I was VERY pleased. Not too many other makes out there can do that.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

camobruteforce said:


> then you have to drive that ugly thing that the interior falls apart in 6 months lol. Get the duramax all the way....


I'd rather the interior fall apart while driving it then the front suspension/diff in the miserable excuse for a truck that Chevy makes. Been working at a Chevy dealership as a Tech for too long now, I know exactly how poorly they are made from the inside out, I'd rather push my Dodge uphill in a foot of snow then drive anything made by Government Motors. Thats just my opinion though, always been told "opinions are like :booty: holes, everyones got one, and they all stink.":lol:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I love my f250. I eventually want to put a 24v in it.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> I'd rather the interior fall apart while driving it then the front suspension/diff in the miserable excuse for a truck that Chevy makes. Been working at a Chevy dealership as a Tech for too long now, I know exactly how poorly they are made from the inside out, I'd rather push my Dodge uphill in a foot of snow then drive anything made by Government Motors. Thats just my opinion though, always been told "opinions are like :booty: holes, everyones got one, and they all stink.":lol:


 so you like putting ball joints in your dodge at 30,000 miles due to nothing being servicable. good idea chrysler, just to save a little bit on grease fittings. and you think chevys are poorly made


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't know about the ball joint thing, my Dodge is at 120,000mi on the factory lower ball joints, and the only reason the uppers aren't factory is because of the lift I'm running, and yes after working at a GM dealership as a tech I know beyond the shadow of a doubt that Chevys are poorly made. How many times are they gonna redesign their steering shafts before they finally make one that doesn't make noise? I think they are on the 27th version of that particular TSB, 28th time is the charm.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

hey I can deal with a little clumk from a steering shaft instead of listening to the loud annoying sound of a cummins with exhaust lol. The new d max sounds wicked with dpf delete and an efi live tune.... needless to say the dodge and ford cant come close to keeping up lol..... but if you want to get down to it, dodge, ford and chevy are all pieces of junk, it's just preference on which piece of junk you want to drive. I love my 08 d max 3500


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

To the OP.....best thing todo is drive all three and decide for yourself. I was in a similiar predicament about three years ago, but mine was between a 07 classic LBZ Dmax and 07 6.7 megacab. Ford was out of the question because ive never liked the 6.0 and didnt really care for the Ford name. Drove the cummins and liked the engine, ride was little too rough for my liking and the truck as a whole felt cheap, plus driving the megacab was like trying to manuver a submarine. Their quad cabs are like chevy and fords extended cabs, the doors just open the opposite way. Next on the chopping block was the LBZ. Ride, look, power, quality, etc. was what I was looking for in a truck. Smooth as could be, power was well over enough, IMO they look great, fuel mileage is better than expected and overall the truck was at the top of my list. 

Ended up buy the LBZ because of all the above items mentioned and plus I negotiated the salesman down quite abit. I've had the truck for over three years and have nothing negative to say about it. Best mileage I have gotten with the truck is 22.5 mpg( running 295 tires and going 80mph) and usually get a constent 18 mpg. The truck is fairly stock (motor wise) other than blocking off the EGR valve and installing a fingerstick. Has been a great truck and well worth the money. Although I could say that I have driven a few other 5.9 cummins and they are a pulling SOB haha. 

My suggestion to you is to get what suites your needs and your liking.....because at the end of the day you'll be the one enjoying it and its payment. haha Good luck man

BTW here is my truck that I chose.

LBZ FTW!!!!!!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Dude I'll let you drive my truck all around town if you want... You can give it hell, you won't hurt it, I'll let you even hook up my 29' toy hauler to it and let you get sideways on the interstate with it, just so you can actually feel what power is suppose to feel like. Then you can go drive a Ford out of its parking space and put it right back in the parking space because your decision will already be made at that instance! My dad and step dad are both "FORd'' guys and boy did that teach me a lot! never buy a ford! and your buying it used so it really doesn't matter who owns the company, even though every person knows that the govt DOES NOT own GM, but i guess it makes it easier for all the 'ford' guys to ridicule what they wished they had. and price, I got mine for 34k, 08 20,000 miles. price shouldn't be an issue if you know how to shop.. My first truck was a ford, and i pad the stealership at least a grand in replacing 5 or 6 INJECTORS. Fords are slow, over produced and won't last. Dodge... nvm. And all those jap trucks are a JOKE, but yall already knew that right!? 

I hope i didn't hurt any of yalls feelings.. like i said i bought a ford once, and learned. hopefully one day you will too.

Yay I finally got to rant!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

last two posts says it all


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

LMM all the way lol....


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

alot of these guys r right about pricing and transmissions stuff. i service vehicles for a living and just to throw this out there i have more chevy diesels come in with 400k on the motor and trans then i do 300k on fords or dodges together . seems like the fords are not likely to go past 250 without transmission rebuilds and the heads crack on the 6.0ls. chevys seem to be water pumps and eventually injectors. i am not a big fan of fords limited slip rear ends. and if you arent bogging the truck the ind. front axle will never matter on the chevy. dodge has electrical problems on alot of thier vehicles period. but once again they all pull good. they r all strong . longevity is my concern when droppin those kinda funds on a vehicle.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ford, Dodge, then that other company that sucks. Who wants a truck with an independant front suspension or the interior that falls apart? That aint a truck. A friend of ours has one and the front end on his durashit goes out all the time, not to mention the rear end. Yea they are fast and you can make them look cool with chrome door handles but thats about it. The 7.3 would be the only motor I'd be goin after. Yea its not that fast but that thing will last forever. Theres a reason they call the 7.3 the "700,000 mile motor". When I was lookin for a diesel i was sold on the 7.3's. I wasnt comfortable buying a 6.0 with all the probs they had since I dont have that much money. Anything newer than 03 is out of my range. Its hard to find a 7.3 powerstroke with less than 150k or 200k miles. If you do it will be pricey since the 7.3 is very sought after. Superduty frames are built bigger and better. Ford pretty much has the fleet market so that tells you somethin. I love the cummins motor and if i had the money, i'd stick a cummins in my f250. The 6.0s had their probs but when you fix the head prob and egr prob, its a great motor. Dont know much on the 6.4's or the new 6.7's. Just know they are expensive. I like the Dodges. But you buy the cummins and the truck comes with it. I've never been a gm fan and didnt want to bail them out in the first place. Built Ford Tough without your tax payers dollars haha.


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

ive got a 2006 chevrolet 2500hd with the duramax/allison, its crew cab short bed and loaded out, 4 wheel drive, has a 6" lift 35" tires and ive got it upgraded with an edge juice with attitude programmer, turbo back exaust , and s&b cold air intake and the egr blocker installed, i love this truck i have always owned gm but before i bought this i test drove the dodge and ford 3/4 tons and niether held a candle to this i get no worse than 18 mpg around town and 26-28 mpg on the highway traveling at 85mph. it hauls assss and will tow anything. not to mention it just plain looks mean...


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Alot of things come into play here.. I have been into diesels and diesel performance for years and have personally owned both ford and dodge but my old lady has a dmax. Dmaxs are nice and comfortable. The IFS up front is junk!! They are such a light truck if your haulin heavy you can def tell, they do make awesome power though and not knocking them by anymeans because they can tow with the best of them. As for MPG they do decent. I tune them personally with EFI live and my fuel mileage tunes babying them the best I have seen is 17-18 on the interstate and about 14 around town. The allision is good for around 100hp over stock. They are awesome for towing etc but I hate how the constanly are in a learning mode and the shifts change. Now for Furdssss if your talking about a 6.0 you may as well go sink it in a pond!! The 7.3L is not a power house but still can get the job done and will last a long long time and the motor will also run for a longggg time!! The 4r100 trans in them are pretty strong also in stock form and even with small tuner on them, I ran a TS chip and loved it, all the tranny needed was a sonnax shift enhancer kit to up line pressure and it did great!. To me the ford has the most interior room and and the interior is very nice.. Now for the Goat(dodge) this is a work horse.. Its very seldom you have to work on the motor, why do you think their in 18wheelers and every other heavy equipment out there!! The stock trans 47 and 48re are decent in stock form. But if you put any additional power to it hang it up. BUTTTTT if you build it (which I have) they ARE the strongest trans in diesels!! Why do you think they build them and put them behind duramaxs and every other HIGH HP sled pulling/drag racing diesel now.. The interior is decent. My seats are really comfortable. Just wish the rear seats had more room for being a 4dr. It really boils down to what you like and want. They ALL have pros and cons.. I have enjoyed all three brands and disliked something about all three. But right now I like my Cummins!! 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

rillo750i said:


> ive got a 2006 chevrolet 2500hd with the duramax/allison, its crew cab short bed and loaded out, 4 wheel drive, has a 6" lift 35" tires and ive got it upgraded with an edge juice with attitude programmer, turbo back exaust , and s&b cold air intake and the egr blocker installed, i love this truck i have always owned gm but before i bought this i test drove the dodge and ford 3/4 tons and niether held a candle to this i get no worse than 18 mpg around town and 26-28 mpg on the highway traveling at 85mph. it hauls assss and will tow anything. not to mention it just plain looks mean...


Not trying to point it out but theres no way your getting 28mpg at 85mph Im sorry. Hand calculate it. That mpg monitor on your dash is wayyyyy off!! Have you thought about your tire size is way off with 35s which is causing it all to be out of spec.


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

aandryiii said:


> Dude I'll let you drive my truck all around town if you want... You can give it hell, you won't hurt it, I'll let you even hook up my 29' toy hauler to it and let you get sideways on the interstate with it, just so you can actually feel what power is suppose to feel like. Then you can go drive a Ford out of its parking space and put it right back in the parking space because your decision will already be made at that instance! My dad and step dad are both "FORd'' guys and boy did that teach me a lot! never buy a ford! and your buying it used so it really doesn't matter who owns the company, even though every person knows that the govt DOES NOT own GM, but i guess it makes it easier for all the 'ford' guys to ridicule what they wished they had. and price, I got mine for 34k, 08 20,000 miles. price shouldn't be an issue if you know how to shop.. My first truck was a ford, and i pad the stealership at least a grand in replacing 5 or 6 INJECTORS. Fords are slow, over produced and won't last. Dodge... nvm. And all those jap trucks are a JOKE, but yall already knew that right!?
> 
> I hope i didn't hurt any of yalls feelings.. like i said i bought a ford once, and learned. hopefully one day you will too.
> 
> Yay I finally got to rant!


Lol LMM?? Till what they crack a piston or shrink a connecting rod like they are know to do from running a box on them?? Or the allison constantly is relearning everytime you drive in a different manner? They are a great truck don't get me wrong by any means!!! But compared to a real world work horse!! That IFS is junk. A caddy isn't a heavy duty truck. And you will replace motor parts before you ever will on a cummins or a 7.3L promise ya that. You wanna feel power, Ill let you drive my cummins and it'll put a grin on your face.. Wait til you have to pay to get that motor wrenched on!! I know I have turned wrenchs on my buddies, it sucks baddddddd.. I can sit in my engine capartment with that lil ole 6cyl!!! Not tryin to bash or make ya mad. Just stating the facts..


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> If you're going that far, put their 48RE behind a Cummins and have your cake and eat it too. Just my $.02.


ATS is pretty decent but if you want the best go with Goerend or DTT, suncoast etc.. I personally am running Dave Goerends Full Billet 48re with a triple disc.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well here is my .02 cents i have a 05 duramax 3/4 4x4 short bed my lil bro has a 08 dodge mega cab dually mine has about 120000 on it his about 74000 mine never been in the shop except for a slow window motor his 3 turbos,egr valve,oil cooler and 4 trannys i haul a 40 foot 2 slide toy hauler weighing 13000+ empty he hauls a 36 foot one slide camper weighing about 8500 we both have the juice with attitude cold air and turbo back exhaust he does get a lil better fuel mileage than me (when it aint in the shop)but he has a 6 speed tranny i have a 5 speed i LOVE my truck he hayes his and cant even trade it in without taking a HUGE loss nowas for the fords the 7.3 is a awsome motor the rest are trash just my opinion


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> I'd rather the interior fall apart while driving it then the front suspension/diff in the miserable excuse for a truck that Chevy makes. Been working at a Chevy dealership as a Tech for too long now, I know exactly how poorly they are made from the inside out, I'd rather push my Dodge uphill in a foot of snow then drive anything made by Government Motors. Thats just my opinion though, always been told "opinions are like :booty: holes, everyones got one, and they all stink.":lol:


That funny because you would say the same about dodge or ford if you worked for them but being that you work for gm your going to see all the bad s*** from them rite or wrong? If nothing broke you wouldnt have a job. just doing some thinking. im not bashing you but is that not true?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

A friend of mine had a durashit and that pos front IFS is a joke for a big 3/4 ton. He plows with it and tore up the front end on that thing many times. Not to mention the rear end too. He finally bought an old 80s Ford F250 gasser as a plow truck. The plow he was usin was meant for a real truck called the superduty. They run good when they aint broke though just like the 6.0's. I've never had any probs with my ole 7.3 stroker. Good power for me and bullet proof. 7.3 and cummins are the way to go. Or put a cummins in the Ford.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

We have an 06 duramax it's at 105k and all we have had to do to it is change the oil and other fluids and filters that you have to with any truck along with tires. No problems with the 4x4. Don't buy a 2007 or newer f250 you have to take the cab off to do anything to the motor. This is our second duramax the other was an 02. My uncle had an 02 f250 he had problems with and an 06 dodge 3500 dually that the transmission blew up pulling his 32 ft. boat that are chevy 2500 pulls with no problem. That was an expensive tow from Tampa back to pcola.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Brother is on his second 2500HD (Just got a 2011 few weeks ago and both are/were gas 6.0l engine) and he plows, full rear salter & works it hard (and is not bad at maintenance, but does not do all he should). 200K+ when he sold it and not a front end part or transmission or engine issue with the first one. If you can't break it plowing, it's tough.

Father has a 04 2500HD also with about 150K on it and besides rotting the rear rotors & brakes off it from sitting too much, not an issue yet also.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

my buddys say a ford has a better motor then chevy but the allison cant be beat. the ford got the better rearend. if you could and my one buddy is but hes gettin a 12 valve cummins droppin it in a 02 f250 and puttin an allison in it. should be a bad*$$ truck!:rockn:


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

well ive read tons of things, everyone thinks the ifs is junk... it not the best but if built correctly can be BULLETPROOF i all depends on how you maintain your truck, how you drive it and what you have in it and how heavy your right foot is. my cousin has a cummins, 2xx,xxx miles on it, injectors are goin out and had to replace the pump. its a good truck, then there is a bunch of dmaxes around here that would out pull and everything that dang cummins. its all in how you take care of it and how you drive it and if its use how the past owner drove it and took care of it


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

7.3 would be the only ford deisle engine i would own. 6.0 is garbage. i travel and pull a 30' fifth wheel all over the country for a living as well as the people i work with. i have a chevy 3500HD 6.6 4x4. reliabily,fuel economy, and overall bad *** is the duramax. tried and proven again and again. against dodge and ford. like i said we haul all year round and anyone hauling with any since drives a duramax. i also own a F-150 4x4 so not downing fords, just the powerstroke 6.0


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If the 6.0 stroker has the arp head studs and new headgaskets with egr delete installed, its a sweet motor. Just expensive to do like pullin the cab. My cuz needs to do it to his. Hasnt blown, just wants to go ahead and do it. Imo, the Fords have the best truck in terms of the frame and cab, front and rear end. GM has a great tranny. And I still love a cummins. My 7.3 just turned over 261k and has had nothin done to it. Still goin strong. Of course I take care of my truck too. Its when you start addin tons of hp to a stock motor you start blowin stuff up no matter what it is. Thats what kills a stock 6.0. I know a lot of guys with 6.0's that are stock or have just a tuner or chip and no probs. Just depends on how you drive it and take care of it. The risk of havin a 6.0 to me wasnt worth it. I know I could fix it right but it would cost a lot so I went with a 7.3. Yea its not as fast as a cummins or gm but is pretty much bullet proof and will pull anything I hook up to her


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

Brute650i said:


> So I typed out a long post and phone lost it. So here we go again but in shorter form.
> 
> Ford
> 7.3 good proven motor just interior is outdated IMO but can be updated to the newer interiors. Also hard to find one with low miles and by low I mean under 200k for a decent price
> ...


This is the first post that somebody really knows what they are talking about. Bang on. X2


Edit: Sorry, I read a lot of good ones after this one as well, I just jumped the gun....


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

jyarber said:


> Not trying to point it out but theres no way your getting 28mpg at 85mph Im sorry. Hand calculate it. That mpg monitor on your dash is wayyyyy off!! Have you thought about your tire size is way off with 35s which is causing it all to be out of spec.


The 35s would actually make it show worse mileage than what it is really getting!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> They are more expensive than the
> Fords but don't mistake that for meaning its a better truck.


Toyota drivers/owners have been doing that for years now!!

:thinking:


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*I love my Tundra, best truck I have ever owned!*

They need a diesel option. I expect them to offer one soon.


KMKjr said:


> Toyota drivers/owners have been doing that for years now!!
> 
> :thinking:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

gforce said:


> This is the first post that somebody really knows what they are talking about. Bang on. X2
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I read a lot of good ones after this one as well, I just jumped the gun....


:agreed:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i like them both just do your homework before you decide


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm **** phone deleted What i typed out. Oh well do it again.
Don't know why everyone hattin on the powerstrokes for fuel mileage I get 22-24 hwy out of my f250 06 6.0. Never had a HG problem truck has 165k on it has had a programmer on it since 10k . Never had any tranny, axle ,transfer case problems. Had a couple injectors quit and egr go out but wasn't hard for me to fix. Hardest part is getting to the problem to fix it, they were put together by midgets. Has a 4" dp 5" exhaust, s&b filter, programmer with monitor, train horns lol.
This is an older pic before I put the towing mirrors and exhaust on it back in 06 it was the only one that had a manual transfer case on the lot when I bought it so I didn't care about the mirrors.








I like it its been an ok truck for $53k I don't think I shoulda had to replace egr valve or any injectors though. Has a good bit of power just as much as any chipped duramax or cummins I've Ever came across on the hwy. But I must say that I'd be driving a black 06 magacab dually with a cummins if they woulda got the notes right but 0% intrest on the Ford ain't bad lol.


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*53k?, wow! What wheels/tires are those? I like those.*

Don't know why everyone hattin on the powerstrokes for fuel mileage I get 22-24 hwy out of my f250 06 6.0. Never had a HG problem truck has 165k on it has had a programmer on it since 10k . Never had any tranny, axle ,transfer case problems. Had a couple injectors quit and egr go out but wasn't hard for me to fix. Hardest part is getting to the problem to fix it, they were put together by midgets. Has a 4" dp 5" exhaust, s&b filter, programmer with monitor, train horns lol.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine has 200k on it now and gets 20-22 at 65mph on long trips uually get right at 18mpg. 

Its in shop now for HG, studs and coolers and some other non essential goodies. The HG went because of running extreme race on stock head bolts and from failing coolers


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Timmi said:


> Don't know why everyone hattin on the powerstrokes for fuel mileage I get 22-24 hwy out of my f250 06 6.0. Never had a HG problem truck has 165k on it has had a programmer on it since 10k . Never had any tranny, axle ,transfer case problems. Had a couple injectors quit and egr go out but wasn't hard for me to fix. Hardest part is getting to the problem to fix it, they were put together by midgets. Has a 4" dp 5" exhaust, s&b filter, programmer with monitor, train horns lol.


There are 20" xd wheels don't remember the model the tires we're superswamper iroks 33's and they sucked only got 15k miles out of them and the sidewalls split cause the truck is too heavy for them. I run Cooper zeons now and got 80k miles out of my last set and still had good tread on them when I changed them cause of to many holes lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm bias because I've always been a Chevy guy, but the Tundra is nice, but cannot see paying more for less. 

My brother just purchased a 2011 Chevy 2500 and was looking at all, Ford, Toyota, etc... and decided on the Chevy, without diesel (extra 12K) because it was the best deal with all the options (all but leather).

My fathers buddy had one (and now a Taco) and is constantly borrowing his 2004 2500 Chevy to haul his kitty cat because it does not fit in the back easily. 

As far as gas mileage, when you buy one of these, regardless of model, its just bad...lol


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*I have long been a Ford driver*

Tried to buy another, but the price was a big factor. Now Ford has a new line of powertrain options. My Tundra is not optioned up. I don't care for power/leather seats at all, nor do I need navigation/sound options. I have the cold temp option and 11,000 lb towing option. I would buy another Tundra without hesitation.


KMKjr said:


> I'm bias because I've always been a Chevy guy, but the Tundra is nice, but cannot see paying more for less.
> 
> My brother just purchased a 2011 Chevy 2500 and was looking at all, Ford, Toyota, etc... and decided on the Chevy, without diesel (extra 12K) because it was the best deal with all the options (all but leather).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Chevy between the two options


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

Just my .02 but the old lady's dad has an 08 duramax
As pretty much just his daily driver he rarely ever tows with. 
It's completely stock and he's on his second transmission with only 89,000 on it.
Now when he does hall his toy hauler around there's a few big hills it has some problems with and his mileage dips down pretty bad. I have a 2000 7.3 powerstroke superduty and 
I can pull his same trailer over any hill without any problem and my mileage is pretty darn close to being the same as if I wasn't towing anything. Now whenever we are going somewhere together he ALWAYS asks me to tow. But personally I think it's your decision on what ya buy I think chevy has alot of fancy bells and whistles but I've never considered them a work truck like a ford or a cummins dodge.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

BBOPowered said:


> I have a 2000 7.3 powerstroke superduty and
> I can pull his same trailer over any hill without any problem and my mileage is pretty darn close to being the same as if I wasn't towing anything.


 
STOP IT! Ive had Dodge, Ford, and GMC, and all of them lose at least 20% with any real load behind it. Cmon man, anyone who has pulled a trailer knows that isnt true. I do respect your opinion though. It comes down to personal preference. Ford=work, Dodge=power, GM=comfort.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

I never said the mileage wasnt compromised I just said it didnt notice it nearly as much as his truck did. and from just talkin to the guys over on the diesel stop forum alot of guys have noticed this as well even comparing the 7.3 to other newer powerstroke designs. even the guy on youtube powerstrokehelp.com has said he likes all powerstrokes but for towing he recommends the 7.3 as it is the least effected by its payload increase. granted none of this matters too much as the OP said he wanted something like a 5 year or newer truck.


----------



## BBOPowered (Jun 27, 2010)

"Ford=work, Dodge=power, GM=comfort." I completely agree


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

BBOPowered said:


> "Ford=work, Dodge=power, GM=comfort." I completely agree


Agree also! My 7.3 is my daily driver and my heavy hauler. Get 18mpg all the time. And thats with now major power adders except for full 4" exhaust and the tymar intake setup. couldnt ask for a better truck!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

ford or dodge i would go with dodge because they have plenty power but their trucks arnt built like fords... fords are tough dodges trucks fall apart before the engine


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea i agree. Our friend has only Dodges and they haul butt! But even he says the trucks arnt built good. Of course hes had injector probs and trans probs with all his trucks too.


----------

